# swell.gr : Opel Astra OPC Enhancement/Zaino Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there guys.

Here's Swell Detail Store's first detail for 2012. An Opel Astra OPC for an Enhancement and Zaino Protection Detail.

Readings First:
























Some 50/50 during the correction:


































































Before and afters:









































































































































And final shots after correction and IPA wipedown, with Zaino products laying on the smooth surface. Zaino Z-AIO, three layers of Z-2 (ZFX 'ed) and Z-6 in between for the added gloss and a final wipedown with Z-8 Grand Finale for a bit more gloss and protection. 
Wheels and glass were sealed and trims and rubber were dressed.















































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent job(as usual) Mike in a beatiful car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent finish mate....Well done!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

andrew_greece said:


> Excellent job(as usual) Mike in a beatiful car!





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.





kaiss3 said:


> Excellent finish mate....Well done!


Thanks , glad you like it mates :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mike! Phil from Shinerama convinced me to buy some Zaino stuff so I've got some Z2 and Z8 to play with, good to see you getting some great results!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Great job Mike! Phil from Shinerama convinced me to buy some Zaino stuff so I've got some Z2 and Z8 to play with, good to see you getting some great results!


cheers 



stefstef said:


> Nice job Mike


Thanks buddy


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

I really enjoy reading/watching your work. 

Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Slick- said:


> I really enjoy reading/watching your work.
> 
> Keep up the good work! :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Dude your works sucks...










Mike awesome work on a stunning colour!!!!
Pics are priceless!!!
Well done and keep up


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Dude your works sucks...
> 
> Mike awesome work on a stunning colour!!!!
> Pics are priceless!!!
> Well done and keep up


cheers :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Brilliant work Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent job Mike :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work buddy


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Brilliant work Mike :thumb:
> 
> Mario*





Demetri said:


> Great work there :thumb:





dmpoyz said:


> Excellent job Mike :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:





dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome mate





prokopas said:


> Exceptional work buddy


Thanks a lot for yours kind comments :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely astonishing!Great work Mike!


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

this color are fantastic to work! TOP JOB !!


----------

